# Rhode Islnd Massachusetts Meeting??



## bbullock (Mar 1, 2013)

Good Morning

Any Mass/RI folks interested in setting up a meet and greet to share info, techniques and friendship?

Seems this is popular in other parts of the country why not Southern New England.

Sound off if interested.

Thanks

Brian


----------



## roadpupp (Mar 1, 2013)

I have been trying to get a CT group together for awhile. There are many CT folks here. I would be willing to make every effort to a gathering in the RI/Southern Mass area.


----------



## bakervinyard (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey bbullock, I'd be interested. I'm a little north of Boston. Only problem for me is I work every Saturday. I'm off most Sunday's. Sometime in April works for me. Bakervinyard


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 1, 2013)

I've been trying for a New England/Tri-State area get together since last year. Seems like we may have enough interest to get something going this year.
I think the biggest problem has always been where?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 1, 2013)

the Hudson Valley wine and Homebrew club (Hudson Valley NY) plan to have a meeting every 2 months, the next one is March 10th at BenMarl winery in Marlboro NY, at 1 pm, you all are welcome to join us!


----------



## bbullock (Mar 4, 2013)

*Southern New England Meet & Swap Techniques*

Good Afternoon

Seems like there might be some interest so I will take a look at some venues. Taking a tip from our NY friends perhaps I can find a winery who might like to show off and host. 

Any thoughts on fruit (Nashoba in Massachusetts) vs grape in say Rhode Island or SE Massachusetts (Westport)? How about a location in SE Connecticut?

All ideas and thoughts are welcome.

Please let me hear from those interested.

Brian


----------



## bakervinyard (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Brian,
I've been to Sekonic and Newport Vinyards in R.I. both very nice. Nashoba is also nice. I don't recall which vinyards I've visited in Connecticut. I'm open to anything though. Would be nice to get together with other members from WMT.
John


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 4, 2013)

If we want a tour and don't bring any to share I'm sure a vineyard would be open to a group. If we want to bring our own to sample they might not allow that for legal and financial reasons.


----------



## marino (Jul 4, 2014)

I live in Boston and would like to know what projects folks currently have going. Very new here! 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

